# Some new pics of my dog



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

Here is Suzy in her new pjs-she doesn't really like her pic taken if you noticed (she freaked out when I tried to put her feet in them so I didn't):


----------



## sadie123 (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations on your new dog.  They are such wonderful companions.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

sadie123 said:


> Congratulations on your new dog.  They are such wonderful companions.


Sorry but she's not my new dog..they are new pics though...


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 8, 2020)

I love the expression on her face.  Cute dog.

Don


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I love the expression on her face.  Cute dog.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is Suzy in her new pjs-she doesn't really like her pic taken if you noticed (she freaked out when I tried to put her feet in them so I didn't):
> 
> View attachment 90833
> 
> View attachment 90838


 ha ha ha...she looks furious at having to wear those jammies... sooo cute tho'....


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ha ha ha...she looks furious at having to wear those jammies... sooo cute tho'....


Yep, she's not liking them at first but they keep her warm as she sleeps close to the floor in her bed.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Love the attitude, LOL!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is Suzy in her new pjs-she doesn't really like her pic taken if you noticed (she freaked out when I tried to put her feet in them so I didn't):


She's a sweetheart!

I understand about not liking pictures taken .... Bear is the same darn way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> She's a sweetheart!
> 
> I understand about not liking pictures taken .... Bear is the same darn way.


I think she doesn't understand what I'm doing and thus the look on her face.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)

There;s a meme in there somewhere.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> There;s a meme in there somewhere.....


Caption:. I'll get you when you is seepin momma.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2020)

Suzy looks so cute in her new jammies, you're a good momma Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Suzy looks so cute in her new jammies, you're a good momma Ruthanne!


Thanks SB


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2020)

So cute Ruthanne,I wouldn't be able to stop cuddling her. Does she ever want to sleep with you?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2020)

OMG, I love pics of Suzy, Ruth!!  That bottom pic is priceless.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So cute Ruthanne,I wouldn't be able to stop cuddling her. Does she ever want to sleep with you?


Yes, she scratches the wood frame on the side of my bed meaning she wants up and then I pick her up and put her in my bed with me.  Then I give her a belly rub and an all over scratching.  She loves that then goes to sleep for  awhile and then later jumps down and gets in her bed.  I do love cuddling with her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> OMG, I love pics of Suzy, Ruth!!  That bottom pic is priceless.


Thanks.  She is a little sweetheart isn't she...


----------



## GoGlo (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is Suzy in her new pjs-she doesn't really like her pic taken if you noticed (she freaked out when I tried to put her feet in them so I didn't):
> 
> View attachment 90833
> 
> View attachment 90838


Does not look happy at all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is Suzy in her new pjs-she doesn't really like her pic taken if you noticed (she freaked out when I tried to put her feet in them so I didn't):
> 
> View attachment 90833
> 
> View attachment 90838





hollydolly said:


> ha ha ha...she looks furious at having to wear those jammies... sooo cute tho'....





Ruthanne said:


> I think she doesn't understand what I'm doing and thus the look on her face.


She does not look happy at all for you taking those pics..LOL


----------



## toffee (Feb 9, 2020)

adore the pic of suzy ruth looks wonderful content -but I am not sure of dressing dogs up as they have a coat to keep warm 
plus their skin needs to breath -heard when I worked for animal inc' one ladies dog had bad eczema condition due to clothes on her 
dog ..whch cost her  a lot in vet appointments ...


----------

